
What we know about Lockheed Martin's mysterious SR-72 - Anon84
https://www.businessinsider.com/lockheed-martin-sr-72-fastest-plane-ever-71-blackbird-military-defense-tech-fastest-spy-plane-mach-2017-10
======
dfee
What we (actually know in 2019) about Lockheed Martin’s mysterious SR-72:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_SR-72](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lockheed_Martin_SR-72)

~~~
robkop
Which is as far as I can tell, nothing more than what we knew in 2018.

------
sgc
Wow. A two year old video with no information whatsoever.

------
localhostdotdev
> for intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) and strike missions
> (wikipedia)

for the strike part, wouldn't it be better to use a satellite-based system, I
would think it could reach any place on earth much faster given the initial
velocity of being in orbit.

e.g. missiles/drones would be launched from a satellite at 8000m/s (17000 mph,
3/4 times faster than the SR-72), and they could be distributed globally. I'm
just unsure about the descent phase but sounds like it would work out.

------
duxup
This is disappointingly little information.

